# Isn't Supposed To Be an Smart Device?



## chinito (Mar 15, 2008)

How come by now, Tivo doesn't have an option of 'seen it', 'watched it' or something like it in the 'more options' for shows already seen? 

I understand that part of being a 'smart' device is to suggest and record some shows according to my taste, but why keep recording over and over shows that I have already watched using the same very Tivo? what's the point of it? wear the HDD so I have to buy another one? that isn't smart.. that's just plain annoying.. 

Really, it would be real smart having an option or way to let the device now that doesn't need to record a particular show/movie (not even as a suggested show/movie) either because it has been recorded in the past or I've seen it already somewhere else (i.e. DVD, movie theater, airplane, iPod, etc.), just a suggestion guys..


----------



## TolloNodre (Nov 3, 2007)

As far as 'wearing out the hard drive' - it's ALWAYS recording, 100&#37; of the time. That's how the buffer works. Doesn't always save the recording (unless you ask it too), but it is recording. So suggestions don't add anything to 'hard drive wear', if there is such a thing.

As to how to get TiVo to stop recording things you've seen on an airplane, I'll let the gurus at TiVo figure that out.


----------



## jbcooley (May 13, 2007)

I've found that I had to back down the thumbs up rating. Shows I really liked, I gave three thumbs up and it would record a lot or reruns. After backing the thumbs up down to just one, I quit getting the reruns, but I still got good suggestions.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

A TiVo is only so smart of a device. It is a lowly computer after all. With that, it has only so much storage, so cannot store every episode/program/season/movie you have seen on it. It has no way of knowing what you've seen elsewhere.


----------



## chinito (Mar 15, 2008)

TolloNodre said:


> As far as 'wearing out the hard drive' - it's ALWAYS recording, 100% of the time. That's how the buffer works. Doesn't always save the recording (unless you ask it too), but it is recording. So suggestions don't add anything to 'hard drive wear', if there is such a thing.
> 
> As to how to get TiVo to stop recording things you've seen on an airplane, I'll let the gurus at TiVo figure that out.


I though the device was recording only when the red led was on.. I wasn't aware of the 100% of the time, which it wouldn't make sense at all.. I mean.. why it would do that? :down:

As the 'such thing'.. my bad.. if that would happen with other devices that use HDD (such a computer?), you would have a huge industry as HDD replacement, data recovery, or tech services at Best Buy, Circuit City or.. wait a minute!! 

Now, if you'll let the gurus a Tivo about this.. a 'Seen It' option to instruct not to record that particular show over and over will suffice.. btw.. thanks!!


----------



## chinito (Mar 15, 2008)

jbcooley said:


> I've found that I had to back down the thumbs up rating. Shows I really liked, I gave three thumbs up and it would record a lot or reruns. After backing the thumbs up down to just one, I quit getting the reruns, but I still got good suggestions.


Thanks.. already tried.. but keep happening even for programs that I never requested to be recorded at the first place.. 

Like it recorded 'Rodney Carrington Live at the Majestic' like five times already  I just don't get it.. am I suppose to watch how many times??? I mean.. the guy is funny but.. come on!! and 'Future Weapons: Non-Lethal Special' and 'Future Weapons: Future Warrior' which are 2008 shows, it recorded twice each on different occasions.. just plain annoying..


----------



## chinito (Mar 15, 2008)

classicsat said:


> A TiVo is only so smart of a device. It is a lowly computer after all. With that, it has only so much storage, so cannot store every episode/program/season/movie you have seen on it. It has no way of knowing what you've seen elsewhere.


Huh??? 

when did I say that I want it that?


----------



## WayneCarter (Mar 16, 2003)

chinito said:


> Huh???
> 
> when did I say that I want it that?


Here?


> Really, it would be real smart having an option or way to let the device now that doesn't need to record a particular show/movie (not even as a suggested show/movie) either because it has been recorded in the past *or I've seen it already somewhere else (i.e. DVD, movie theater, airplane, iPod, etc.)*,


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

chinito said:


> I though the device was recording only when the red led was on.. I wasn't aware of the 100% of the time, which it wouldn't make sense at all.. I mean.. why it would do that? :down:
> 
> As the 'such thing'.. my bad.. if that would happen with other devices that use HDD (such a computer?), you would have a huge industry as HDD replacement, data recovery, or tech services at Best Buy, Circuit City or.. wait a minute!!


ALL dvr's do this, my directv one is ALWAYS recording as well, like others said, this is the only way to get the buffer.


----------



## jbcooley (May 13, 2007)

chinito said:


> I though the device was recording only when the red led was on.. I wasn't aware of the 100% of the time, which it wouldn't make sense at all.. I mean.. why it would do that?


I agree with your suggestion, but classicsat is correct. It is always recording so that you can pause and rewind live tv.


----------



## chinito (Mar 15, 2008)

WayneCarter said:


> Here?


I guess you failed to read or understand the first part: "doesn't need to record a particular show/movie".. I meant: NOT TO RECORD


----------



## chinito (Mar 15, 2008)

jbcooley said:


> I agree with your suggestion, but classicsat is correct. It is always recording so that you can pause and rewind live tv.


Ohhhhhh.. now I get it.. it's always recording even if every time I turn off my TV I also send the DVR to stand by?


----------



## chinito (Mar 15, 2008)

jbcooley said:


> I agree with your suggestion, but classicsat is correct. It is always recording so that you can pause and rewind live tv.


Btw.. I do that.. since I don't like the yellow led being on all the time.. I send the DVR to stand by mode..


----------



## WayneCarter (Mar 16, 2003)

> Ohhhhhh.. now I get it.. it's always recording even if every time I turn off my TV I also send the DVR to stand by?


The ONLY way to keep it from recording is to pull the plug - or hit it with a large hammer. It records scheduled shows and keeps the live TV buffer full, even in Standby.



> Like it recorded 'Rodney Carrington Live at the Majestic' like five times already I just don't get it.. am I suppose to watch how many times??? I mean.. the guy is funny but.. come on!! and 'Future Weapons: Non-Lethal Special' and 'Future Weapons: Future Warrior' which are 2008 shows, it recorded twice each on different occasions.. just plain annoying..


Do you have the TiVo set to "record first runs and reruns"? Even if you've set it to record "first run only", if the program provider supplies incorrect, inaccurate, or incomplete guide data, there's no way for TiVo to tell which programs you've already recorded. TiVo "plays it safe" and records shows unless it's _sure_ a given episode has already been recorded.


----------



## Steve in Florida (Mar 16, 2008)

New member how do I post for the fist time?
Nothing in FAQ specific to this


----------

